# Graphtec FC2100-120 and Flexi help!



## WorldWarC (Feb 21, 2009)

I am running Flexisign PRO 6.5v2 to a Graphtec FC2100-120 plotter and I cannot get the plotter to respond...ANY IDEAS? 

Thanks, Chris


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

may be a silly question but......did you set up the plotter in the production manager - and to the proper port??


----------



## WorldWarC (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah, I had it running through a COM port on my old computer and now it is LPT. I don't have COM on this one...any solutions? 

Thank you



jberte said:


> may be a silly question but......did you set up the plotter in the production manager - and to the proper port??


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

and you're running it with a parallel cable?? sorry if that sounds too simple, but i don't know what you don't know  i've only run mine with a serial cable (COM) and i know how hard it is to find computers with the proper ports these days - i have mine stick built for that reason. nothing off the shelf will work for me  

if you are running it on a parallel cable, is it an old cable? if so, that might be the problem. if you have an older printer or something around that still runs on a parallel, you might wanna hook it up and see if it communicates - if not, you know it's the cable and it's an easy fix!


----------



## WorldWarC (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah parallel cable. I know this should have a simple answer but I haven't found it yet.


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

hmmm......drivers maybe?? is this a new computer with a new OS? try the graphtec site and d/l new drivers. sorry, i'm reaching here  if the plotter worked with flexi before it stands to reason that it has to be a communication problem with the new computer.


----------



## WUNATEY (Feb 17, 2009)

I had problems running the Graphtec as I had no com port either, I had to get a serial to usb convertor, use the serial cable that you got with your Graphtec machine plug it into the convertor, install the driver that comes with the convertor, set up the port on your computer and away you go, dont ask me where I got the convertor cause I cant remember!, hope this helps.
Cheers
Ma;lcolm


----------



## WorldWarC (Feb 21, 2009)

Thank you guys for your suggestions, but I still got nothing. I think I might have to get a tech guy over here to tell me what I am doing wrong.


----------

